# James Bond with Fangs...the Lawson Vampire Series



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Been a while since I was out here on the boards (hope everyone is well!) but I wanted to swing by and let you all know that I've just finished putting up my entire backlist of my hardboiled supernatural urban fantasy Lawson Vampire series. 5 novels, 1 novella and 4 short stories. Here's a link to the entire list on Amazon (I did one of those Listmania things...) http://bit.ly/g9UuO1 Anyway, I hope you check it out. St. Martin's Press released the 5th novel, THE KENSEI January 18th, and they're releasing book 6, THE RIPPER next Spring. So if you're interested, the back catalog will get you up to speed nice and fast.

Thanks and I hope you enjoy Lawson!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Heh. I already own all of them.


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks David!  Much appreciated!


----------



## Beth Burrow (Jan 30, 2011)

Mr. Merz I have truly enjoyed all of your books. My favorites are The Fixer and The Kensei! Thank you so much for a great read!! Your work is awesome. Can not wait until THE RIPPER comes out!!


----------



## TheMerleChloe (Jan 30, 2011)

I think it is awesome that all of the books in the Fixer series are now available in kindle! I recently read THE KENSEI, your recently released urban, paranormal thriller and enjoyed it tremendously! Seeing the other books become available, one can see where it all began, with THE FIXER. I just bought them ALL!!!!

Congratulations on THE KENSEI and look forward to your next book in the Lawson series, THE RIPPER!!!
Aloha!


----------



## cftodd (Jan 30, 2011)

I also own them all!!! I love your work Mr. Merz. I have found that I have fallen in love with Lawson and your series all over again now with my Kindle. I am so excited to hear about your 6th book in the series for next year!! I can't wait. 

The Kensei is my favorite to date so I am sure it will only get better! My second favorite is PARALLAX (which is not part of the Lawson Vampire Series) but it is still awesome. I would LOVE it if they made PARALLAX into a movie. I heard you have a t.v. show The Fixer (based on the Lawson Vampire Series) in the works that is very cool. I look forward to seeing that!

Good work and I think your writing is brilliant!


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks all!  Very nice to hear you're enjoying the books!  And yes, the TV series is still on-track.  We start shooting within the next month or so.  And THE RIPPER will be out next year from St. Martin's Press.  Good times!    

Have a great day!


----------



## cftodd (Jan 30, 2011)

Sweeeeet! So PUMPED!! By the way, I just have to say your Lawson Pictures all lined up like that really gets my heart racing. They look SOOO good next to each other!!



jonfmerz said:


> Thanks all! Very nice to hear you're enjoying the books! And yes, the TV series is still on-track. We start shooting within the next month or so. And THE RIPPER will be out next year from St. Martin's Press. Good times!
> 
> Have a great day!


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks!  Those were designed by the same graphics guy handling stuff on the TV series.  That's the actor playing Lawson on the cover, so I wanted to start getting his image into people's minds.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello again, Jon, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Beth Burrow (Jan 30, 2011)

jonfmerz said:


> Thanks! Those were designed by the same graphics guy handling stuff on the TV series. That's the actor playing Lawson on the cover, so I wanted to start getting his image into people's minds.




Liking the new cover art. That actor is some Eye Candy!! lol  I read the Fixer and enjoyed it. Looking forward to watching the TV series.


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks Beth! If you like the covers, you'll love this: the official book trailer for THE KENSEI (book 5) just released two weeks back. Enjoy!


----------



## foolsjester (Feb 2, 2011)

Have to say I think your books are awesome Jon.
Looking forward to the next one.
Quite funny as I was just reading an interview with you here,
http://www.smexybooks.com/2011/02/interview-with-jon-merz-and-giveaway.html


----------



## cftodd (Jan 30, 2011)

The actor is quite the eye candy! Love the choice! 

HAHAHA I was just about to post that article.. Great minds think alike. I entered the giveaway! I hope I win. I so would love to have that sword!


----------



## sjb517 (Feb 2, 2011)

jonfmerz said:


> Thanks Beth! If you like the covers, you'll love this: the official book trailer for THE KENSEI (book 5) just released two weeks back. Enjoy!


Hi Mr. Merz, I just viewed your trailer and OMG, I love it!! I have not yet purchased THE KENSEI, but now can't wait to get it!!


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you all for the Lawson love!  Much appreciated!  I'm hoping with the backlist now out on the Kindle and the Nook that folks will really be able to get caught up in the Lawson universe, especially since there is so much more coming!


----------



## TheMerleChloe (Jan 30, 2011)

I see that everyone saw the new interview of Jon as well! It's very cool! From THE FIXER to THE KENSEI, everyone will enjoy these paranormal urban fantasy short stories and novels tremendously!

Just in case some of you missed it, here is the link!

http://tinyurl.com/6zogy9u

and don't forget to enter the contest as well. Wow! A chance to win the sword used in the book trailer for THE KENSEI! Awesome!


----------



## TheMerleChloe (Jan 30, 2011)

Reposting the link to the interview and the contest! http://www.smexybooks.com/2011/02/interview-with-jon-merz-and-giveaway.html


----------



## sjb517 (Feb 2, 2011)

TheMerleChloe said:


> Reposting the link to the interview and the contest! http://www.smexybooks.com/2011/02/interview-with-jon-merz-and-giveaway.html


Merle, Thank you for posting the interview...what a great interview AND he's giving away a sword!!! I going to make sure I get in on it!! lol


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Sounds like a cool series.  Bought The Fixer.  Look forward too it.

Thanks.


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Great new review for THE KENSEI here: http://baileyiswriting.blogspot.com/2011/02/kensei.html

Thanks to everyone who is buying up the series - I hope you love the books!


----------



## TheMerleChloe (Jan 30, 2011)

Fantastic, Jon! I love looking at all of the covers of your books! They look really awesome! and people can find them all in one place too! http://tinyurl.com/5vv837j


----------



## foolsjester (Feb 2, 2011)

I get the feeling Jon that theres a lot of you in the character of Lawson. But I'm wondering if Talya is based on someone real?


----------



## cftodd (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes me, oh wait that was in my dreams.. sigh LOL. I <3 me some Lawson!! I am excited for short story Slave to Love to release in a couple of days. I am hoping since it has love in the title and it is around Valentine's day that it will have a lot to do with Talya and Lawson.



foolsjester said:


> I get the feeling Jon that theres a lot of you in the character of Lawson. But I'm wondering if Talya is based on someone real?


----------



## foolsjester (Feb 2, 2011)

cftodd said:


> Yes me, oh wait that was in my dreams.. sigh LOL. I <3 me some Lawson!! I am excited for short story Slave to Love to release in a couple of days. I am hoping since it has love in the title and it is around Valentine's day that it will have a lot to do with Talya and Lawson.


Excellent news That Slave to Love is coming out. An action packed love story
Sorry I just like the sound of that..."An action packed love story"
lol

Maybe it will be one of Lawsons previous 'loves'


----------



## cftodd (Jan 30, 2011)

Hmmm............. dang now I am really anxious. Yes, I love the sound of that too!



foolsjester said:


> Excellent news That Slave to Love is coming out. An action packed love story
> Sorry I just like the sound of that..."An action packed love story"
> lol
> 
> Maybe it will be one of Lawsons previous 'loves'


----------



## TheMerleChloe (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi Jon! I just bought your newest ebook SLAVE TO LOVE! I think that I may have just been the first to buy it! For once our Pacific time zone rocks!!!

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=jon+f.+merz+slave+to+love&x=12&y=22

Congratulations, Jon!
Merle


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi Merle! Thanks so much for picking it up!

Yes, SLAVE TO LOVE is now out. It takes place in Vienna in 1987 when Lawson is asked to go retrieve a stolen artifact for the Council and winds up getting more than he bargained for, especially when he meets the alluring Liesel. Lots of fun and non-stop action, as always. Here's the link:



Hope you all enjoy it and the rest of the series! Thanks again!


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Just a quick note to let you all know that THE FIXER - book 1 in my Lawson series - is just *99 CENTS this weekend only!* If you haven't yet experienced the unbridled fun & excitement that is Lawson, then I urge you to grab a copy before the price goes back up.  Thanks!


----------



## Beth Burrow (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi Jon, I want to thank you for your books. Love them all and what a great author you are to have your book The FIXER for only .99 cents for this weekend ONLY!! WOOT WOOT!!


----------

